# Dvd copy



## philipenry (5 Janvier 2005)

bjour tout le monde :  

existe t il un soft de  copy dvd du monde open source ? (type fast dvd copy ou autre)


----------



## g-rem (6 Janvier 2005)

Je crois que je vais me lancer dans l'écriture d'un tel logiciel car effectivement, a par DVD2one et FastDVDCopy, il n'y a pas grand chose dans le monde du libre ou alors en ligne de commandes.

  En attendant, tu peux essayer DVDdump (http://mjules.free.fr/dvddump.htm) en ligne de commande.


----------



## FjRond (6 Janvier 2005)

*cdrtools*, qui s'utilise en ligne de commande et à installer avec fink, peut pratiquement tout faire.
 J'ai lu quelque part qu'il existe aussi des choses qui fonctionnent avec X11 et KDE, mais ma mémoire me fait défaut.


----------



## avosmac (6 Janvier 2005)

Et MovieGate de nos camarades syndiqués du site www.macetvideo.com


c'est une perle !


----------



## Illuvatar (18 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

Movie Gate + quelques connaissances de base sur la structure d'un DVD et tout marche facilement ( cf. Macetvidéo, c'est vraiment l'endroit ou tu trouveras toutes les réponses ).
C'est vrai que c'est beaucoup plus rapide avec DVD2One mais c'est payant. Néanmoins si tu as le temps, tu peux t'en passer.
Si tu veux aussi remodeler le menu du dvd ( si tu ne veux pas garder l'interface originale comme tu ne garde qu'une piste ), recrée une interface avec iDVD et bidouille le tout ensuite ( cf. un de mes 
posts sur Macetvidéo). Bref tu peux t'en sortir dans quasiment tous les cas.
Le mieux est réellement de faire un tour sur Macetvidéo.

@+


----------

